# Question Ipad Air et Ios



## benalex51 (10 Juillet 2014)

Bonsoir,

Pour commencer, ceci n'est pas un troll ou un topic anti Apple mais j'aurai quelque questions.

Je vous explique ma situation: récemment, j'ai gagné un Ipad air 32 go silver à un concours, mais ayant une phablette (galaxy note 2) je n'ai pas tellement besoin de tablette... donc j'ai décidé de la vendre au prix de 500... mais justement personne n'en veut et on me propose de l'acheter au prix de 350 max alors qu'elle est encore dans son emballage...

Je pourrai donc envisager de l'utiliser (bien que je préférerai la vendre). J'ai donc lu de nombreux tests, mais quand je compare Ios et Android (merci de ne pas le prendre mal), j'ai réellement l'impression qu'il n'y rien à faire dessus, il y a juste le menu des applications et... c'est tout hmm
Je trouve dommage le fait qu'il n'y ait pas de widget et toutes ces autres petites conneries ^^

En gros, je trouve vraiment l'interface vide et inutile... surtout en étant habitué à android...

Donc est ce que mon Ipad pourrait intéresser quelqu'un ou quelqu'un pourrait me convaincre de l'utiliser? J'ai vraiment l'impression qu'il n'y a rien à faire sur un Ipad, donc qu'est ce que vous trouvez de bien sur un Ipad?

Cordialement, Alexis


----------



## adixya (10 Juillet 2014)

Moi j'ai mis une annonce sur ioccasion, iPad Air 64 go wifi argent neuf sous blister avec apple care + a 600 euros et je l'ai vendu aujourd'hui !!
Mais ça a mis un mois à se faire entre le moment ou j'ai mis l'annonce et la transaction. Il faut être patient.
Si tu n'adhère pas a ios, ça peut se comprendre, chacun ses goûts, ne te force pas à utiliser un matériel qui ne te convient pas lol


----------



## benalex51 (10 Juillet 2014)

Je ne compte pas l'utilisé maintenant, mais c'est dans la cas où je n'arriverai vraiment pas à le vendre que je voudrai tenter d'y trouver une utilité.


----------



## adixya (10 Juillet 2014)

Si tu ne le vends pas à un certain prix, tu le remets en vente avec une baisse. Puis tu baisses graduellement jusqu'à ce que ça intéresse quelqu'un, c'est obligé qu'à un certain niveau de prix, ça va intéresser quelqu'un, c'est l'offre et la demande


----------



## benalex51 (11 Juillet 2014)

Je suis d'accord, mais je risque de préférer la garder et m'en servir (d'où le fait que je demande à la communauté de me donner leur avis sur l'Ipad) plutôt que de la vendre à un prix trop bas, je pense ne pas descendre plus bas que 450&#8364;


----------



## adixya (11 Juillet 2014)

Écoute 450 euros ça fait déjà 30% d'économie, ça peut fonctionnera avec un peu de patience je pense... Mets le a 475 pour négocier...


----------



## mika97277 (11 Juillet 2014)

Alors j'ai la même configuration que toi, alors je peux peut être t'aider, car moi je n'utilise quasiment plus mon Note 2 depuis que j'ai mon iPad.

J'ai beaucoup aimé le Note 2 à sa sortie mais après un an d'utilisation et de nombreux petits bugs ont commencé à me gâcher mon plaisir (j'avais un iPhone 4 avant). Mon frère a eu les mêmes symptômes d'ailleurs. 

Et le seul widget que je trouve vraiment bien est le calendrier, qui permet d'avoir une vue directe des événements journaliers. Et le programme télé aussi d'ailleurs. 

Je peux donc peut etre t'éclairer sur les questions que tu te poses...


----------



## benalex51 (11 Juillet 2014)

J'ai eu mon galaxy note 2 a sa sortie aussi, et j'y suis toujours autant attaché qu'au début (et c'est mon 1er smartphone). Et il fonctionne très bien. 

Sur Ipad peut on avoir un launcher qui permet de mettre des widgets comme sur android?
Les widgets sont très utiles pour moi consulter facebook, appy geek, la météo, google now ect... donc sans widgets je risque vraiment de m'ennuyer. 
J'ai l'impression que l'interface d'ios c'est juste le menu d'application qu'on a sur android, je me trompe?


----------



## adixya (11 Juillet 2014)

Je crois que les widgets c'est prévu pour ios8. En l'état, c'est très simple, y en a pas !


----------



## mika97277 (11 Juillet 2014)

Oui je vois ce que tu veux dire. En effet, il n'y a pas de widgets sur les iPad, ou même iphone ou ipod. Mais de la façon dont est fait l'écran d'application ça reste très ludique.

Le mien serait que tu le teste je pense...
Moi, vu la différence de fluidité et la simplicité du système je n'utilise presque plus mon téléphone pour faire une recherche sur le net.


----------



## benalex51 (11 Juillet 2014)

Ah donc c'est dommage pour les widgets, du coup je pense que je me déciderai de la garder selon ce qu'offrira ios 8 ou si elle peut être pratique pour un étudiant en IUT d'ici ce que je l'ai vendu... ou pas ^^


----------



## mika97277 (13 Juillet 2014)

A oui par contre ça peut être très très pratique pour un étudiant en effet!


----------



## adixya (13 Juillet 2014)

mika97277 a dit:


> A oui par contre ça peut être très très pratique pour un étudiant en effet!




Pour lire confortablement des cours en pdf ou autre, ça peut être génial pour éviter d'imprimer des versions papier. L'inconvénient c'est de ne pas pouvoir annoter et surligner le texte...
Pour faire des recherches sur Internet et regarder les mails aussi, c'est incomparable.
Sauf quand safari est moyennement compatible avec les sites d'université programmés un peu à l'ancienne... Des fois revenir sur Firefox sur pc est indispensable.

Pour écrire des rapports et des devoirs par contre, c'est moins facile qu'avec un pc je pense.


----------



## benalex51 (13 Juillet 2014)

J'aurai un pc portable sous Windows dans tout les cas.
Vu que la plateforme Apple est plutôt fermée, je pourrai quand même lié les 2 sans trop de problèmes?


----------



## adixya (13 Juillet 2014)

Ah moi j'ai un pc Windows 7 pour stocker la bibliothèque itunes et faire les sauvegardes, donc pas de soucis.

Après tu pensais à quel genre d'usage entre les deux machines ?


----------



## benalex51 (13 Juillet 2014)

Pouvoir envoyer/modifier mes cours sur les deux plateformes, contrôler un PowerPoint sur le pc via la tablette,  pouvoir contrôler mon pc via l'Ipad. Je pense déjà à ce genre de choses, après je verrai


----------



## adixya (13 Juillet 2014)

benalex51 a dit:


> Pouvoir envoyer/modifier mes cours sur les deux plateformes, contrôler un PowerPoint sur le pc via la tablette,  pouvoir contrôler mon pc via l'Ipad. Je pense déjà à ce genre de choses, après je verrai




Moi j'utilise excel online pour excel, qu'on m'a conseillé sur ce forum. C'est très bien pour des petites bidouilles d'appoint, mais pour de la productivité c'est limite. Pour PowerPoint, je ne sais pas si c'est pareil, mais tu ferais mieux de passer par office pour ipad sachant qu'il fait l'objet d'un abonnement annuel.

Sinon, j'avais essayé une ou deux applis pour contrôler le pc à distance, mais c'est pareil, ça peut dépanner, mais c'est assez galère, le tactile n'est pas équivalent a la souris du tout... Les clics droits et autres manipulations qui se font en une fraction de seconde à la souris, faut un temps d'adaptation en tactile et bien connaître le geste associé.


----------



## benalex51 (13 Juillet 2014)

D'accord, mais alors ça signifie que google drive et one drive sont compatibles ios ?
Si c'est le cas c'est vraiment excellent!


----------



## adixya (13 Juillet 2014)

Oui j'ai les deux !
J'ai du créer un one drive pour utiliser excel online.
Sinon je me sers de google drive pour stocker un peu tout et n'importe quoi de pas trop privé ou professionnel, en attendant le futur icloud drive.


----------



## benalex51 (13 Juillet 2014)

D'accord merci pour toutes ces informations. Mais alors j'ai (encore) une autre question, si je met mon PC et mon Ipad en même temps sur le drive, est ce que je peux contrôler via l'Ipad le drive sur le pc?


----------



## adixya (14 Juillet 2014)

Contrôler ? Tu peux mettre des fichiers de l'iPad sur le drive et les retrouver sur ton pc et vice versa, mettre des fichiers du pc sur google drive et les retrouver sur ipad.

Est-ce que ça répond à ta question ?


----------



## benalex51 (14 Juillet 2014)

Ce que je voulais pour faire un exemple: si je lance un diaporama sur le PC, est ce que je pourrai via mon Ipad, donc à distance, passer à la diapositive suivante?


----------



## adixya (14 Juillet 2014)

Ah la je ne peux pas dire., car dans le principe, j'imagine que oui, mais dans les faits, est-ce que ceux qui ont programmé les applis de commande à distance ont prévu un geste pour remplacer la fonction flèche s'appliquant à un PowerPoint en mode diaporama, la c'est pas évident à priori.
Peut-être que oui, mais je ne sais pas te dire.

Je peux essayer de tester mais je suis pas à la maison la. Je te dirai ça.


----------



## benalex51 (14 Juillet 2014)

Oui ça peut être intéressant à savoir, mais prends le temps, rien ne presse


----------

